
Burnout vs. Major Depressive Disorder (2014) - spking
http://www.academia.edu/9672192/Burnout_vs._MDD_Major_Depressive_Disorder_differential_analysis_for_diagnosis_and_therapy_using_15_differential_symptoms
======
cassowary37
So many things wrong with this (beyond the typos, misstatements of science,
and so forth) it's hard to know where to begin.

Here's a simple algorithm: if you feel lousy (=sad, flat/unmotivated,
fatigued, anxious) for at least a couple of weeks AND these symptoms are
interfering with your life/causing you to change your behavior, OR you're
having thoughts of death/suicide, talk to a professional. Could be an MD/RN or
psychologist or social worker.

Thought experiment: you do some sort of asinine questionnaire like this one
and it says you're experiencing burnout. You would... try to make changes AND
seek treatment if needed. Conversely, it says you're experiencing depression.
You would... try to make changes AND seek treatment if needed.

Sorry to be cranky, but this stuff presses my (professional) buttons.

~~~
spjt
Sounds like a great idea but when you feel that crappy it's going to be almost
impossible to arrange that. The last time I was seriously depressed I actually
managed to call a few places, soonest anyone could see me was like three
months out. I just ended up drinking very heavily, fortunately that seemed to
work.

------
knicholes
I hope #2 meant to say "shift of environment" and not "shit of environment."
Although, sometimes I look around when feeling burnt out and can't help but
feel my environment is just that!

------
cimmanom
The terrible grammar, spelling, and proofreading do not give me all that much
confidence in the writer.

~~~
thomasahle
Everyone likes to say things like this, but is there actually data to back out
up? Also, do you really need to have confidence in a writer? Shouldn't the
arguments be able to stand for themselves?

~~~
latexr
The logic behind it is that if you’ve done a sloppy job with the presentation
of your arguments, it becomes likelier that you’ve also cut corners during the
research phase. It’s not about the quality of the prose, but about the lack of
effort for something so easily fixable (a software spellchecker will catch the
most egregious mistakes).

I’m not aware of any hard data on the matter, but as you say, it seems like
most people are concerned by this and yet the author did nothing about it,
further cementing the careless attitude.

To be perfectly clear, my comment is a generalisation to answer your point,
not a critique of this particular author or their work (I haven’t read it).

------
bjt2n3904
Ugh. Anyone want to post a PDF link, as opposed to the "give us your account
handles so we know who's downloading this" technique?

~~~
ekr
[https://web.archive.org/web/20170811212743/http://www.burnou...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170811212743/http://www.burnout.nl/docs/differential-
analysis-burnout-mdd-depression-symptoms-v2.pdf)

------
drjannakoretz
This article is so outrageous. These "categories" show such a limited and
misinformed understanding about humans, which definitely does not take into
account scientific literature. This makes me angry also, because it is
articles like these make people wary of seeking help when they need it
(rightfully, there ARE so many bad therapists and bad information out there).

If anyone wants to have an informed conversation with me about these topics,
DM me on twitter @AzimuthPsych. Happy to provide useful and evidence based
information.

